
Understanding x86 machine code to assembly - jaysoncena
http://www.c-jump.com/CIS77/CPU/x86/lecture.html
======
jaysoncena
I'm currently working on my homework on one of my module (CS5250 Advanced
Operating Systems) and I find this site very easy to understand compared to
the slides + discussion by my professor. I'm not saying that my professor is
not that good, its just that the way information are laid out on this site is
very easy to follow.

Anyway, does anyone have any other sites that they can recommend? (not the
Intel one. just knowing that it has 4.7k pages makes me not go near it)

~~~
rolph
these guys are really into x86 assembly programming and win system
programming:

[http://masm32.com/board/index.php?PHPSESSID=2cdfa8b26fb4f6b9...](http://masm32.com/board/index.php?PHPSESSID=2cdfa8b26fb4f6b96d1aa6cbd2938777&)

and they have a toolset and kit on thier frontend landing page:

[http://masm32.com/](http://masm32.com/)

they are not into hax or reveng stuff and are seriously averse to please do my
homework for me requests but the old timers know thier stuff.

agner is a good place as well for inspiration:

[https://agner.org/](https://agner.org/)

------
SudoEpoch
CODE: The hidden language of computer hardware and software. It was one of the
first books I read encompassing the flow to a NC/NO circuit up to logic then
to assembly. Great read and highly informative.

